
Many adults cannot name a scientist - vaksel
http://www.virology.ws/2009/06/30/many-adults-cannot-name-a-scientist/
======
khafra
I'd like to see the wording of the question, and the survey delivery method. I
can't imagine almost a quarter of people who're able to feed and clothe
themselves not having heard of Einstein or Pasteur.

